# Any thoughts on Raleigh Bicycles



## Wbraun88 (May 11, 2011)

I'm currently deciding between a Felt Z85 and a Raleigh Revenio 3.0. I can't find much on Raleigh bicycles on this forum or elsewhere so I'd like to hear your opinions on the brand (and any opinions between the Felt and Raleigh if you so choose  )


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

They're probably both made by Giant bikes. The new Raleigh are getting good reviews, and Felt is a good brand too. Test ride both, see which rides better. If you can't tell, (seriously here) then buy the one that looks better to you.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

IMHO Raleigh doesn't have a very high profile in road bikes like they used too in the 70's and that is why you probably don't see much about them here. That isn't to say that Raleigh isn't a good bike but they haven't been on the cutting edge of anything since Huffy bought them in the early 80's (I think) and have since been bought and sold by other manufacturers and kind of lost an identity with any one particular type of bike. Again, just my HO


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have been seeing more and more of them lately. They are getting a good reputation and are selling at a good price point with industry standard components. Both their steel and carbon fiber offerings get points from me on their fit and finish. Have not had an opportunity to ride one yet but the people I talk to have no complaints about them.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Both are good brands. Try them out and see which one you like the best. Personally, I'm a Felt guy so I would lean more towards the Z85. Still the verdict is out for you. You might like the Raleigh better.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I tried Raleigh and am really liking their confidence inspiring geometry, unlike some Treks and Scotts that I have ridden. I'm wanting one of there newer carbons now.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm currently riding a Raleigh Prestige frameset (6 carbon tubes) that I built up a few years ago and it is a very nice ride. Of course all of their bikes are built in Taiwan but the quality is very good INO.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

My first mountain bike was a Raleigh M80 hardtail. I liked it well enough.

When I was shopping for my first roadbike in 2003, the LBS owner steered me away from a more expensive Raleigh claiming they were using some pretty funky geometry, but that was almost ten years ago and I didn't have any experience of my own to counter his argument.

Now that I'm a more discerning buyer, and an admited brand snob, I tend to look elsewhere. But if I were in their pricepoint, I'd buy one. I do have a Raleigh one-way which I hardly ever ride...but that has nothing to do with the brand.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Bought my RX 1.0 in '09 and, other than the stock wheels, I have been totally satisfied.


----------



## Junior77 (Aug 24, 2011)

Raleigh is not made by Giant as the other poster suggested. It is made by Raleigh one of the oldest bicycle manufactures there is. I had the Revenio 3.0 and it is a very nice bike with a relaxed geometry. I now have the Raleigh Competition. If you can I would ride both the Raleigh and Felt and buy the one that feels the best. If you can't do that you can't go wrong with the Raleigh it is a well made bike with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some info.*



Junior77 said:


> Raleigh is not made by Giant as the other poster suggested. It is made by Raleigh one of the oldest bicycle manufactures there is.


Raleigh was sold to Derby Cycles in 1987. The Raleigh factory in England closed its doors in 2003. All production of frames moved to Asia. Final assembly of Raleigh bikes is done at Cloppenburg, Germany, home of Derby Cycles. Derby brands are Focus, Kalkhoff, Raleigh/Diamondback, Univega and Rixe. Agree, Raleigh are nice bikes.

Just as a side note: Raleigh markets transport, not sport, in Germany (its "assembly home"). Electric bikes are a strong contingent. At the link, just the one line (comfort) out of four Raleigh E-bike lines:
Raleigh Bikes: Modelle 2011

.


----------



## dr4cats (Aug 8, 2010)

The new Raleigh Record Ace steel frame I just bought has a Made in China (not Taiwan) sticker on the frame.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they are a solid bike at a good pricepoint. i think they got lost in the shuffle when trek started its climb and mtb took over the marketshare. but if you check out their current lineup, they seem to have a good feel for what riders want. heck, they seem to know what most of us could really _use_. and we all know those are two different things.

i love the furley and roeper. they high life ss is cool. saw a guy racing on it today. if i were to go ss now, i would get one those i just mentioned.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Raleigh has brought back most of it's classic names in steel. They really look nice. The Revenio is really a nice bike. It's one of the few factory road bikes I would consider buying.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I went and test rode a Raleigh Revenio 1.0 Carbon recently. Very nice riding bike. Not quite as smooth and as cheaply as I picked up a Scott CR1 instead. I found the geometry of the Revenio a little too upright for me but the nice thing about the Raleigh geometries is that they are dead stable bikes at speed, compared to others that wobble a lot. Not all carbon bikes ride the same.


----------

